# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  Emerald City Reptile Expo  2012 June 2, 3rd at The Seattle Center

## norml32

The Bean Farm (www.beanfarm.com) and The Pacific Northwest Herpetological Society (www.pnwhs.org) are proud to present the 3rd Annual THE EMERALD CITY REPTILE EXPO" (www.emeraldcityreptileexpo.com) in Seattle on Saturday, June 2nd, 2012 (10:00 a.m.  6:00 p.m.) and Sunday, June 3rd, 2012 (11:00 a.m.  4:00 p.m.) at The Seattle Center Exhibition Hall, 305 Harrison Street, Seattle, WA 98109. This event is co-sponsored by ZooMed (www.zoomed.com).
The ECRE is a great family two-day event with thousands of reptiles, amphibians, chelonians, insects, and various live critters both on display and for sale. Events include an outreach/handling area, educational tables, reptile and amphibian adoption area, vendor tables, and live animal shows. Vendors will be attending from all over the Pacific Northwest and around the United States. Live animals and reptile and amphibian supplies will be available for sale. Guest speakers and live events will occur throughout the weekend.
Admission prices: General: $10.00/day, Seniors: $6.00/day, and all children 10 & under are free. Covered parking is available directly across the street from the Seattle Center Exhibition Hall.

For more information, please go to www.emeraldcityreptileexpo.com.

----------

